# Double Lash



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Two lashed Daemon Princes... How unfair is it? Offer up criticism and your strategy when you use it.

When I do it I always smoosh their troops together and pie plate them with a vindicator or a defiler, along with plasma cannons and wind.


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

its a fine tactic. People learn to adapt to it or they will just fold under its power.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I find its effectiveness varies drastically with different opponents. Mechanized list, and swarm armies don't have that much to fear from it. Armies with expensive troops or crack troops will suffer to it.


----------



## tastytaste (Mar 31, 2009)

I sometimes run double lash but I always seem to run up against Psychic hoods. Who would of thought?


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

I generally run one Lash and one Warptime. I just find there are too many situations you can't fully utilize dual lash. One of my favorite things to do is lash a squad of five or six Termies together and then pound them ALL with Oblit Plasma cannons.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I have beaten double lash lists quite easily with Necrons, they are nothing special really. All you have to do is control the battle field so that it does not matter where he moves your units to. Easier for some armies than others.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Did the double lash list you beat with your crons have wings. If so I would like to know how you controlled the flow of the battle.

On a hilarious side note remember lash works on C'tan. (Dance night bringer DANCE BWAHAHAHAH)


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

I did that once against a Ctan. I think its the only time I've lashed something and moved it far away. I think Necrons suffer the most with double lash, but having used it myself I don't think it's all that.

For my next tournament I am using a daemon Prince with Warp time and Mark of Nurgle with Kharn the Betrayer. Both are better in close combat than a Slanneshi Daemon prince and you don't need to worry about Psychic hoods and runes of warding so much.

Admittedly Kharn will munch a few of my bezerkers but thats life.

The problem with lash is that you can become over relient on it and the opponent can use it to their advantage. I play quite aggresively with my chaos and I found that I only would cast it 2 to 3 times a game at most before everything was in combat or the relatively frail Deamon Prince was dead.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I would love to play a double lash list with my nids... I play a major hoard. Only difference I would use is to not have my fexs supporting each other- instead of being 6" away from each other I wuld have to flank with 2 and drive up the centre with the other.
Kill as many gaunts with your lash as you want... I'll have plenty more 

Having said that- tactics that would work vs a hoard like mine:
use your lashes to push my meat shields out of the way of other more expensive units
or
push parts of my army away so you can concentrate on smaller bits at a time. Deploy in a corner with 2 lashes on your centre flank, hoards will have to deploy accross most of the battlefield. Your troops can deal with the relatively low numbers comming at their face while your lashes delay units angling round into your flank.


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

My Emperors Children do very well against Nid hordes. I have 30+ noise marines that sit back and form a gun line...so 90+ shots per turn. If I had dual lash, or even just one lash, I would be lashing your squads further away from me, and preferably exposing those soft genestealers and warriors. The AP5 weapons make short work of them, assuming you haven't loaded them up, which most horde players wouldn't. My Obliterators eat away at your Fexes and Tyrants, weakening them enough to be taken out by the Princes later. All in all I don't fear horde armies at all. 

Necrons on the other hand can be a pain. For them, I lash them towards me and get as much of my army into CC with as much of their army as I can, as fast as I can. Unfortunately they have ways of pulling out of combat. I do take a Vindicator for MEq/TEq heavy armies, but it will never fully kill a squad. I don't think Necrons are all that affected by Lash due to the fact that it is a very mobile army. They don't have heavy weapons squads that need to sit still each turn to be effective..in fact they are more effective when mobile. Probably the best use of Lash against Necrons is to move that C'Tan further away from you, or move that Tomb Spyder out of range of being able to use his ability, or move squads of "necrons" further away from Monoliths so they can't be teleported, or move an Orb Lord away from the bulk of the army so he isn't as effective. Unfortunately all of these moves are defensive, and won't win games on their own.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

I've never played or used a double lash but it sounds like a real pain in bum. It can completely disorganide a battle line. I only use one at the moment but i'm planning to add another soon and by the sounds of things its gonna cause chaos!!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

double lash lists can be great... but not against armies that have lots of small units. If you come up agsinst a true hoard then you can either move 1 of the 15 units a long way or 2 a short way.... worst of all you cant really use move MCs since its treated as a normal movement and so they cannot move through gaps that are smaller then their bases.

In a tournament list I would shelve the double lash... your building your army round a strategm that wont work against nids or guard (and some eldar armies).
Its like my nids- I love putting in a nuke choir but in a tournament I have it there if I can make space for it but I dont build round it (all those fearless units or marines with stubborn just disregard it).


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Double Lash is fairly well proven at tournament level. 2nd and 3rd at the UK GT this year, for example. The winner had two biker councils.

I just don't see how you weaken your army by taking lash. You don't really build your army around it. You just take cult troops and obliterators, which are the best units in the codex anyway. Maybe a land raider or something with ordnance too.

The key thing is that there's really nothing a non-lash chaos army can do that a lash one cannot. The lash army's daemon princes are marginally weaker in cc than warp timers, but to balance that they get to decide when the combat happens and who takes part, and they don't have to play if they don't want to.

Eldar are almost certainly the best anti-lash army out there at the moment. The key to their success is huge psyker defence combined with tough vehicles.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

its amazing. As soon as one lash topic fizzles anther is born. Guys Lash is fine, yes people cry about it but its not that hard to deal with. You just need to know how you are going to execute. But A DP with Mark of Nurgle, Warp Time, and Wings will win every time hands down.


----------

